
Announcing Heroku PostgreSQL Database Add-On - ph0rque
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/11/10/heroku_postgresql/
======
sgrove
Congrats to the Heroku team, I know they labored over this with an incredible
passion. They even put thought into the number of dashes/colons in the command
line tools.

It was very interesting listening to the team talk about their development and
release process, which they "formalized" and put in place for people
developing addons for heroku.

I definitely recommend anyone curious about how heroku pulls off their image
(and interested to do the same for their startup) look into it.

